# Paracetamol 500mg?



## xAmiixLouisex

Am I ok to take one of these? I'm clueless when it comes to this sorta stuff. Someone told me I can only take normal paracetamol during pregnancy and not ibuprofen or anything. But, 500mg seems a bit much? I've never taken any medication since being pregnant because I'd rather not sit here like a little stressball worrying that it's not safe but.. I spent all day yesterday with a REALLY bad head ache. I finally gave in and decided I couldn't take it anymore, only to find we had no paracetamol anyway. I bought these today and my head aches just come back in the past hour or so. I'm gonna leave it for awhile and see if it goes away but just want to check that these are ok to take if it doesn't.


----------



## Mrsctobe

I thought 500mg was the normal amount? i've took painkillers that stregth in this pregnancy and previous pregnancies.


----------



## minidancer

Paracetamol is absolutely fine to take. 500mg is the normal amount and you can take 2 of those in one go. Just follow instructions on the pack to make sure you don't take too many. I think it's every 4 hours you can take 2. I have just taken 2 for a thumping headache I have had all day so I know how you feel xx


----------



## karla1

you can take 2 of them together every 4 hours but dont exceed 8 in 24hrs x

hope your headache gets better x


----------



## shescrafty

Hope you don't mind me butting in, because I am in the US and we don't have that but I've been told its the same as our Tylenol? Anyway, thats what I take the extra strength tylenol they are 500 mg each and it says not to exceed 1000 mg in one day. I usually try and only take one if I have a headache but if its a real bad one like today I take the 2. They say this is safe for pregnancy and I know that nothing has actually been tested on pregnant women because it's unethical but if all doctors are saying it's safe I would agree it probably is. Don't suffer. I have bad headaches and have to take this one or twice a week.


----------



## HellBunny

500mg are standard hun, its fine x


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

Thanks girls. Just me being clueless thinking 500mg was a lot then :dohh:. x


----------



## bumpycat

Went through the same thing myself a couple of weeks ago. Paracetemol = Tyelenol = acetominophen (hope I spelled that right!!). In the UK, standard adult dose is 1 or 2 500mg tablets, up to 4 times daily, but no more than 8 tablets in one day. My bottle of extra strength tylenol from Canada says exactly the same thing (I always pick up a few massive bottles from Costco when I visit family because the tiny amounts you can buy at one time here are just stupid).

My GP told me that pregnant women are totally safe to take the normal adult dose. She advised me to take what I needed during the day, and leave room for 2 tablets (1000mg) an hour before bedtime to try and knock the headache out of the park so I could sleep properly. Her follow-up advice was to not take the full dose for more than a few days, and to come back if required, because she could prescribe something stronger (still safe) called co-codomol. Didn't need to, the paracetemol was fine :thumbup:.


----------



## beccad

I only tend to take one tablet at a time (even before I was pregnant). It has the same effect as only taking one, which leads me to believe that for some people taking two tablets is unnecessary!


----------



## stellargaze

totally safe during pregnancy. it's even considered safe in first trimester, so don't worry. normal dose is 1000mg, 2 tablets every four hours. You can also try alternating heat and ice on your neck or head. I started getting headaches about 2 weeks ago, and found this works really well. I iced the back of my head and neck for a bout 20 minutes and it got MUCH better.


----------



## MiissMuffet

its fine hun :) x


----------

